# Bootsangeln Ostsee



## druide (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo, wir möchten anfang März zur Ostsee uns ein Boot mieten und Schleppangeln und Pilken. 
Wo macht es eurer Meinung nach Sinn hinzufahren um den ein oder anderen Dorsch zu verhaften!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

wird schwer alle am laichen....#c


----------



## druide (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Ab wann geht es denn wieder los ?


----------



## Fischfrea (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*



druide schrieb:


> Ab wann geht es denn wieder los ?



So ab Mitte April lohnt es sich wieder auf Dorsch direkt los zu gehen. Ich bin selber ab dem 2.5.15 bis zum 10.5.15 diesemal in Großenbrode / Heiligenhafen mit eigenem Boot. Mein Fanggebiet ist rund um Fehmarn auf Dorsch, Mefo, und Platten. Vorallem haben dann die Dorsche schon wieder etwas mehr Fleisch auf den Rippen als wie während der Laichzeit.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Moin moin,

Fehmarn lohnt immer! Da hast du einige Bootsvermietungen und entsprechend Auswahl. Außerdem gibt es rund um die Insel einige vielversprechende Fangstellen.

Hast denn einen Führerschein?

Gruß


----------



## druide (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Ja Führerschein habe ich. Hast du paar Tips für mich ?


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Haben die dort auch Boote mit 15 PS?


----------



## ryboorrro (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> So ab Mitte April lohnt es sich wieder auf Dorsch direkt los zu gehen.





Vorher nicht ???????
Auf Fehmarn kamen ab 9. Januar 2015 ( Fanggebiet nahe Großen Brode)  gute bis sehr gute Fangmeldungen von den Booten rein. Vorrausgesetzt, das Wetter hat mitgepielt.

Außerdem hagelt es Meerforellen - - - auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## ryboorrro (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Fehmarn lohnt immer! Da hast du einige Bootsvermietungen und entsprechend Auswahl. Außerdem gibt es rund um die Insel einige vielversprechende Fangstellen.
> 
> ...




*Das ist eher eine Aussage, die ich sofort mit unterschreibe !!*


----------



## ryboorrro (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Haben die dort auch Boote mit 15 PS?



*Nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Bootsvermieter so ziemlich alle mit der neuen 15 PS Regelung nachgerüstet....aber versprech dir von den paar mehr PS nicht allzu viel .*


----------



## druide (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Welche Angelbootsvermietungen sind auf Rügen zu empfehlen ?


----------



## plattfisch56 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Jean Friemel,von 15-100 PS alles da .


----------



## druide (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee*

Danke für eure Antworten. Wir sind jetzt übernächste Woche auf Fehmarn. Habt ihr noch paar Tips damit wir den ein oder anderen Fisch fangen !?


----------

